# Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.



## jules2003 (16. Februar 2018)

Anbei der Link für das neue Update am 10. März für folgende Lowrance Geräte: HDS Carbon, HDS Gen. 3 und Elite TI

https://customerportal.navico.com/a...9d4&esid=b3207d46-db0d-e811-813e-e0071b669f91


Scheint ein interessantes Update zu sein. Freue mich schon auf die Veröffentlichung.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jochen68 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## jules2003 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Hier noch ein weiterer Hinweis inclusive YouTube Video

https://www.lowrance.com/help-and-support/software-upgrade-nos59/


Gruß Michael


----------



## jochen68 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

... na, da lass ich mich mal überraschen, wie das dann auf dem See aussehen wird. Danke fürs teilen!


----------



## jules2003 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Hier noch ein YouTube Video mit der neuen Software und Fish Reveal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=86&v=h3Ayno3ZKII


----------



## RadelChamp (14. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Auf den Lowrance ftp server ist die Software Update seid heute verfügbar ftp://software.lowrance.com/, auf der Webseite allerdings noch nicht eingepflegt.


----------



## jules2003 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Update ist auf der amerikanischen Seite schon erhältlich. Weiß nicht ob es für alle Geräte gilt. 

https://www.lowrance.com/help-and-support/software-upgrade-nos59/


Gruß Michael


----------



## gründler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Moin

Könnt ihr Saugen und install.

Danach habt ihr im Bildschirm ein neues Menü (Autopilot) diesen stellt ihr unter Einstellungen- System- Weitere- Eigenschaften -Aus/An.


----------



## jochen68 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Danke, werde das gleich mal flashen.


----------



## gründler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Nachtrag..Update über direkt Wlan etc.gab wohl bei manchen wegen was auch immer Sorgen.

Evtl.sicherer:

Update auf Pc ziehen,eine Micro Speichercard in Pc packen und Update auf die Microcard kopieren.

Microcard in das AUSGESCHALTETE Echo stecken und das Echo anstellen.

Nun nicht mehr am Echo fummeln auch nicht am Touch,auch wenn es 15min und länger dauert...NIX machen.
Echo erst berühren wenn es eigenständig wieder hochgefahren ist und Abfragen stellt. 

#h


----------



## Seele (15. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Muss ich gleich mal drauf spielen. Ich finds super das Update. Hoffentlich hält es auch das was es verspricht.


----------



## gründler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Kann ich bis jetzt auch nix zu sagen da noch nicht aufn Wasser gewesen usw.

Aber im Demomode kann man nen bissel testen.Aber die Demo ist eh anders wie in real.Aber zum fummeln und gucken reicht es.

Was es in real gebracht hat sehen wir die tage,wird bestimmt schon bald erste Videos und co. geben,sowie dann auch eigene erfahrungen.

|wavey:


----------



## jochen68 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*



gründler schrieb:


> Kann ich bis jetzt auch nix zu sagen da noch nicht aufn Wasser gewesen usw.
> 
> Aber im Demomode kann man nen bissel testen.Aber die Demo ist eh anders wie in real.Aber zum fummeln und gucken reicht es.
> 
> ...


Das einspielen über Karte klappte bei mir wie immer problemlos. Bin jetzt natürlich heiss auf Boot fahren aber das dauert noch etwas. Geht nächste Woche erstmal an die Ostsee vom Strand fischen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Mal ganz blöd gefragt, wenn ihr das Update aufspielt aufs Gerät zb zuhause, wie macht ihr das mit der Stromversorgung fürs Echo?;+


----------



## gründler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gefragt, wenn ihr das Update aufspielt aufs Gerät zb zuhause, wie macht ihr das mit der Stromversorgung fürs Echo?;+



12 Volt Batterie oder 12Volt Netzgerät......


----------



## gründler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0pU3KcNx5I&t=2s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Ayno3ZKII&t=1s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEdqwxf8hEg

#h


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Wird der Beitrag hier von Lowrance gesponsert? 

Habe es bisher noch nicht erlebt, dass wegen eines Softwareupdates eine Diskussion angezettelt wird. 

Vielleicht können wir ja für andere Hersteller eine Promotionseite einrichten, die für alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Geräte Softwareupdates anpreist und zwar unabhängig von konkreten Problemen,die sich damit evtl. beheben lassen.


----------



## Bauer (19. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Hallo Goldfisch,

nun verdirb uns doch nicht die Freude über das Update.
Es verspricht jedenfalls mehr nützliche Neuerungen (u.A. Fischreveal) als die "normalen" Updates.

Das passende Update für das StructureScan-Modul ist übrigens jetzt auch da.

Nein, ich werde nicht gesponsert.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Wird der Beitrag hier von Lowrance gesponsert?
> 
> Habe es bisher noch nicht erlebt, dass wegen eines Softwareupdates eine Diskussion angezettelt wird.
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja für andere Hersteller eine Promotionseite einrichten, die für alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Geräte Softwareupdates anpreist und zwar unabhängig von konkreten Problemen,die sich damit evtl. beheben lassen.




Das liegt ganz einfach da dran, dass bei solch neuen Funktionen normal gleich ne ganze neue Serie raus gebracht wird. Außerdem darf man hier über ein Update ganz normal diskutieren und ist auch Sinn der ganzen Sache. Wen es nicht interessiert hat immer die Möglichkeit nicht auf den Beitrag zu klicken.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Also im Demo Modus sieht das Ganze ziemlich cool aus. Bin gespannt wie es sich nächste Woche am Wasser macht.


----------



## t-rex600 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Bei mir hat es auch geklappt!
Bin genauso gespannt wie es sich auf dem Wasser verhält.


----------



## t-rex600 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Am Samstag konnte ich es auf dem Wasser testen!
Es gefällt mir sehr gut, man betrachtet doch dass ein oder andere genauer (weil besser angezeigt) wie vorher.
Mit den Fraben muss man ein wenig probieren und die Empfintlichkeit muss recht hoch stehen.
Zumindest bei mir am Elite 9 TI.
Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, dass ich genau diese Anzeige im Side-Scan gerne hätte.
Denn da tue ich mich immer noch schwer die Fische zu erkennen.


----------



## jules2003 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Anbei meine Bilder vom Wochenende. Sieht gut aus.
Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Anbei der Link für das neueste Update vom 16.Mai für folgende Lowrance Geräte: HDS Carbon, HDS Gen. 3 und Elite TI.
Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um kleinere Fehlerbehebungen vom Fish Reveal:

http://ww2.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/HDS-Carbon-Software-Upgrade-v-40/


http://ww2.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/HDS-Gen3-Software-Upgrade-v-70/


Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Anbei der Link für das Softwareupdate für die Carbon , Gen3 und Elite Geräte:
ftp://software.lowrance.com/Documents/Lowrance Software Release Notes (v. 18.2).pdf


----------



## jules2003 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

Neue Software mit Genesis Live Mapping steht ab sofort zum Download bereit:
http://ww2.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/HDS-Carbon-Software-Upgrade-v-182/

Gruß Michael


----------



## jochen68 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Update für Lowrance Geräte angekündigt.*

DANKE!

Genensis live ist wohl obercool ... muss ich doch morgen gleich mal rausfahren #h


----------

